# Speed controller death... :(



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I was working on my track layout and my speed controller slipped off the table and hit the floor and now it won't work!!!!  


Power light comes on and I have DC accessory power but no power to the tracks. 

One hit to the floor and these things poop out?? hwell: Only a few weeks old too.  WTF!! :smilie_daumenneg:


Bachman model #46605A DC controller. I am so sad right now.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bachman waranty*



89Suburban said:


> I was working on my track layout and my speed controller slipped off the table and hit the floor and now it won't work!!!!
> 
> 
> Power light comes on and I have DC accessory power but no power to the tracks.
> ...


 89Suburban;

Bachman warranties their locomotives for life. I would think that they might replace your less than 90 days old power pack. However, they may not cover damage caused by dropping. Most warranties don't.
If you are electronically trained, you might be able to fix it. If it is an old fashioned transformer/rectifier type of power pack. 
It may be a loose connection on the speed control potentiometer or the side of the transformer that feeds it. These days the whole thing may be sealed where you can't even open it though. If Bachman won't cover it and you can't repair it; I would recommend buying a better pack from MRC. (Model Rectifier Corporation) I've have one of theirs for about 40 years. It is in a steel case and has survived many trips to the floor. It still works fine!

Good Luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

traction fan said:


> 89Suburban;
> 
> Bachman warranties their locomotives for life. I would think that they might replace your less than 90 days old power pack. However, they may not cover damage caused by dropping. Most warranties don't.
> If you are electronically trained, you might be able to fix it. If it is an old fashioned transformer/rectifier type of power pack.
> ...


Thank you friend. I really wish I could find a way to make an old school metal controller adapt to this ez track setup.

I waited all week to get snowed and frozen into the house for the weekend and play with my trains and I can't now.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*What adaptating do you need?*



89Suburban said:


> Thank you friend. I really wish I could find a way to make an old school metal controller adapt to this ez track setup.
> 
> I waited all week to get snowed and frozen into the house for the weekend and play with my trains and I can't now.


 89Suburban;

I'm not familiar with your Bachman controller, but I think you said you were using traditional DC control; rather than DCC. If that's the case, can't you just hook one wire from the track terminals of any DC power pack to each rail of the Bachman EZ track? I've test run a DC locomotive with a nine volt battery. Basically, DC is DC; from any source, as long as the voltage is close to 12 volts.

good luck hope you can run a train somehow.hwell:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What a bit of luck! You now have the perfect excuse to buy a new DCC controller and really start enjoying your trains.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Bachmann controllers*

I'm assuming you're using Bachmann EZ-track, as do I. Bachmann's speed controllers don't have screw terminals (like my old MRC "power pack") but use a stereo phone jack from a 1980's Walkman to connect the controller to the cable that connects to a EZ-track terminal section. It might be possible to use something like an MRC DC power pack using Atlas terminal joiners. Or you could cut the jack off and put on spade connectors. Bachmann's parts department may still carry those.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Gosh, I totally fail to understand the problem.
I've got all Bachmann EZ track on my layout.....four separate loops, controlled by separate MRC transformers (power packs). 
Power is fed to my EZ track via a connector to the rerailer section of track. One black wire (ground) and one red wire (hot).
Simply attach these wires to the appropriate connector (+ and -) on the MRC and your ready to roll. These connectors are available at your LHS or direct from Bachmann.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I took the unit apart and poked and prodded with my multi meter trying to trace AC/DC and continuity and all of a sudden it sprang to life but only runs in one direction. Just happy to get it running for now and will be shopping my local train shop for a replacement. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Bachmann controllers, continued*

I couldn't find a picture of what I've got online. I have two Bachmann sets (bought from Amazon.com in the last year). The speed controllers have a round jack on them labelled "Track" and the cable that connect to the terminal/rerailers have a plug on that looks like the plug on my iPod headphones on one end and the flat connector to the E-Z track terminal/rerailer on the other. Bachmann's parts online parts department used to sell cables with the E-Z Track connector on one end and spade lugs on the other, but I couldn't find them. As far as I can figure, to use E-Z Track with something like an MRC power pack would require either cutting off the plug and putting spade lugs on; or bypassing the Bachmann terminal/rerailer using something like Atlas terminal joiners. Bachmann's system does make getting a "toy train" connected basically foolproof, but isn't really flexible enough for serious "model railroading".


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah I am going to check out the local train shop. They got a ton of old school controllers for sale. I can just splice right into the ez track wiring harness. I will keep updated on this. Hope to get out there this week.


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

If the direction switch isn't working, you could just wire in a new switch for about $1 or so


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

And if the connector is like an iPhone headphone type. That's a 3.5m stereo audio/headphone plug. (there's also a 2.5m which probably isn't the right one your after)


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I got an old school controller and it heats up and trips the power running 3 locos. The Bachman unit never tripped it's breaker. Bachman unit has venting, the old school one I found did not and i did not think of it at the time of purchase.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

dwagn said:


> If the direction switch isn't working, you could just wire in a new switch for about $1 or so


I don't know if it is the switch or something in the circuit board. Continuity testing on the switch tells me the switch is fine. It's the circuit board stuff I am naive about.


----------

